# DHCP Module not loading

## thidranki

I just freshly installed Gentoo, and after a few hiccups in the install, I finally got things booted, save for one: the network.

I probably missed a step or something, but I dont know where, and maybe one of you could help in pointing that out.

I boot up and it says:

```
*Starting eth0

*   Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded

*   No configuration for eth0

* ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

*                "netmount" was not started.

```

I used genkernel to compile, etc, and I can't emerge anything because I dont get connection.

Here are the printoffs of some files etc.:

ifconfig

```

lo     Link encap:Local Loopback

        inet addr: 127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

        inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

        UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436  Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth-

nameserver 192.168.46.2

domain homenetwork

```

Thats it. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## swooshOnLn

looks like your network card isnt installed.. is it?

----------

## thidranki

 *swooshOnLn wrote:*   

> looks like your network card isnt installed.. is it?

 

I thought it was. Any way to know for sure/install it?   :Laughing: 

----------

## mdeininger

well, statically configure the network and see if that works, then get your hands dirty on dhcp?  :Smile: 

try

```

 # ifconfig eth0 up

```

if it fails with something like "there is no eth0", your card isn't installed  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyrillic

 *thidranki wrote:*   

> *   Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded 

 

It looks like you didn't do this step during installation.

```
# emerge dhcpcd 
```

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## funboy.ch

Was this ever solved? I have the same problem? How can I emerge dhcpcd now if I don't have a network connection?  I am totally new to Gentoo...

----------

## UberLord

boot off the livecd

chroot into your partition

emerge dhcpcd

----------

## lxg

 *funboy.ch wrote:*   

> Was this ever solved? I have the same problem? How can I emerge dhcpcd now if I don't have a network connection?  I am totally new to Gentoo...

 

Do it as said above, or configure your card statically with something like

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
```

----------

## funboy.ch

cheers folks, that did the trick

----------

